# How many Fish should I add per week?



## kidgrave666 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello guys I have a 37 gallon tank that has been cycled already for 2 months. At the moment I have:

2x Cardinal Tetras
6x Black Neon Tetras
1x Ghost Shrimp
2X Neon Tetras

I don't know if this question has been asked before or answered but I still need to know. How many fish do you guys recommend to add per week? So far I have been adding 2 at a time but I need some opinions, thank you


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If your adding more of the smaller tetras I would say 4 or 5. It would look best if you get at least 3 more of each one. Bigger fish no more than 2. Also add about 6 or 7 more ghost shrimp.


----------



## kidgrave666 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have been adding 2 fish every week just to play it on the safe side. These are the only things that I plan to have on my 37 gallon tank.

Cardinal Tetras
Black Neon Tetras
Neon Tetras
Red Belly X-Ray Tetra
Ghost Shrimp

How many of each do you think I should have in my 37 gallon tank to fully stock it?? Also should the Ghost Shrimp be the last thing that I stock in my tank???? thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Being small bodied fish you could probably handle 7 or 8 of each. and about 10 shrimp. If you want to keep the schools at 7 each, you can probably add 3 of the smaller cories, like the pandas.


----------



## kidgrave666 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, lately I been having brown diatoms growing on my decoration. Would you recommend the ghost shrimp or red cherry shrimp to help out with the brown algae?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Oto's are one of the best things to have for diatoms. They love the stuff. You could probably handle 4 of them. Drip acclimate them as they are sensitive. Look before you buy and make sure they have nice little round bellies.


----------

